# G.O.T. filming in LA?



## SeverinR

Game of thrones will be filming in LA for some of season III. 

'Game of Thrones' to film in LA for season 3

What would they film in or near LA?  

Moroco, Iceland, Croatia, and Northern Ireland and now LA.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

SeverinR said:


> What would they film in or near LA?



Any of the scenes that don't require landscape might be considerably easier on a professional set.


----------



## WyrdMystic

The bit where all the cowboys bust through the set and have a punch up with the chorus line?


----------



## CupofJoe

They go where the tax breaks are!


----------



## PlotHolio

The crew realized that the corruption and general creepiness of Astapor would best be shown in the similar, real life setting of Los Angeles, California.

They should have chosen Pittsburgh.

I apologize in advance if my comment offends anyone from Pittsburgh. If it helps, I will now insult my native Icyslough.

_"Icyslough is a terrible land where roving hordes of mutated cannibals ravage the streets, and extremist civil servants bomb anyone who violates their convoluted statutes. Most of the general population resides in a gigantic network of nuclear shelters built by Calvin Coolidge (Eternal Savior, Immortal One, Blessed Be His Name), where food is rationed and both women and men are reduced to the duties of child-bearing and military service." -- Cheguille Beleugula, Autarch of Icyslough. Deposed in a bloody coup January 8, 2012._


----------



## SeverinR

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Any of the scenes that don't require landscape might be considerably easier on a professional set.


Wouldn't that be Hollywood? Or is LA got alot of sound stages too?
When they said LA I thought they were talking landscapes rather then sound stages.



CupofJoe said:


> They go where the tax breaks are!


Cali gives tax breaks to movie/tv film crews?


----------



## Devor

SeverinR said:


> Wouldn't that be Hollywood? Or is LA got alot of sound stages too?



Hollywood is part of LA.


----------



## SeverinR

Devor said:


> Hollywood is part of LA.



Never been there, I knew they were close, didn't know it was part.


----------



## Darkblade

SeverinR said:


> Cali gives tax breaks to movie/tv film crews?



Not so much a tax break as it is that companies based in California as HBO is have to pay additional taxes if they want to film outside of the state. So set up to stop them from sending productions to places like Vancouver or Toronto, known for doubling as American cities but being cheaper to film in.


----------



## SeverinR

ah, punitive taxes, should encourage California based companies to move elsewhere.  You can film anywhere in the world anymore and still get on networks, you don't have to be based in LA or NY.
They will figure out that the state burden will have an effect on the cost to film at some point they will decide to dump the state burden.


----------



## SeverinR

came back to edit out the last sentence, to close to political for me, but I don't have an edit option.


----------



## PlotHolio

Yeah, I noticed a while ago that I can only edit my most recent post. That should be changed.


----------



## SeverinR

Please respond in Fantasy art-Game of Thrones question.
http://mythicscribes.com/forums/fan...ion-requested-game-thrones-art.html#post97697


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

SeverinR said:


> Never been there, I knew they were close, didn't know it was part.


I used to go there in the early 00's (Is that a valid way to type the decade?) for E3. I'd always see the Hollywood sign from my bus to the convention center. Good times.

So... this Sunday, season 3! I'm surprised there isn't a thread about it. Maybe because most people read the book and have nothing non-spoiler to discuss?


----------



## SeverinR

Glad I read this, I forgot. FREE HBO WEEKEND.
I get to see the premiere.
(Then wait til next Febuaray to buy it.


----------



## SeverinR

Great season premeire.

favorite character was absent.
Second favorite had a very revealing scene with his father.  Not exciting, but very telling of the dwarf's life prior to GOT.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I loved the opening scene, actually, even though it was just blackness and sounds. If the season is a game of chess, this episode was the part where players put the pieces on the board. I mean that in a good way. The episode brought more questions than answers.



Spoiler: what happens to One of The 8,000



Given what was done to one of the soldiers, I can't help but think that the shape of their shields is intended to look like what it looks like. Really, the guy did the soldier a favor. Ever wear leather armor without a shirt?


----------



## SeverinR

GOT Facebook page got me yesterday.
"Season 4 will have a change, Peter Dinklage will be leaving."
10 minutes before I was going to bed, I fell for it hook, line and sinker.
He is my second favorite character.
My first was not in the premiere, at least not that I saw.
Arya is my favorite. IMO the most unique character of all.  (I have not read the books, but I think she might become a Faceless, would make the character even that more unique.)
Daenerys Targaryen is a close third(dragon mama.)


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

severinr said:


> got facebook page got me yesterday.
> "season 4 will have a change, peter dinklage will be leaving."



what?!!!!!


----------



## Sparkie

T.Allen.Smith said:


> what?!!!!!



April fool!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Uh...that was yesterday....

But yeah, if they did that on the FB page, that's pretty funny.


----------



## SeverinR

Sparkie said:


> April fool!



oops, I didn't actually say it was an April fools joke.
Forgot that.


----------



## SeverinR

I just realized four out of five of my favorite GOT characters:
1.Arya Stark
2.the imp Tyrion Lanister.
3. Dragon mama-Daenerys Targaryen
4.Ygritte(the mouthy Northlander)
5.Margaery Baratheon (The best up and coming politician in Kings landing)


----------



## SeverinR

Peter Dinklage wins an Emmy for Game of Thrones at the 2011 Primetime Emmy Awards! - YouTube
Emmy award 2011

I really thought Peter would have said something about this:
 "memory loss, when it comes to the little people"
But he didn't, but he did remember his pet and pet sitter.

9 nominations in 3 years, 4 wins for best supporting actor.

Other GOT Actor/actress winners:
Emilia Clarke (Dragon mama khalasi)

The show won 6 best of awards.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

They deserve those awards!



I love the powerful women of GoT…



Spoiler: the last few episodes (mid-April)











My wife and I were rooting for Brienne when she fought Jamie. He surprised me not only because he lost to the Beast, but because he was very good to her when they were captured. I haven't read the books, so the development of these to characters is fun to see unfolding.








Dany, I predicted. At least the part about the dragon and the guy who kept calling her a western whore. Slaughtering slave-masters and having the Unsullied fight for her as free men… awesome! She's a good woman, but don't get on her bad side!


----------



## Nihal

(So.. I'm being forced to write some filling here so the spoiler below won't appear on the terrible activity stream. Ugh, the preview simply ignores the spoiler tags!)



Spoiler: Lastest episode



I really, really loved this part of the books. Dany was clever by doing this and finally showed some guts here. It's different from being pushed to do this or that, like with her brother, this time she decided to act, and acted intelligently.

I was all "squeee" during this episode, finally got to see some of the key things that happened in this book.


----------



## ThinkerX

> I haven't read the books, so the development of these to characters is fun to see unfolding.



I've read the books (and attendant short stories) but have seen only season one of the television series.

Legend: a word of warning - remove all breakables from your vicinity before watching the 'wedding' episodes.  You might want to gag yourself as well, lest your language tick off the wife.

Then again, they might have showed one already...


----------



## Nihal

They didn't show any of the later weddings yet. :3


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

ThinkerX said:


> I've read the books (and attendant short stories) but have seen only season one of the television series.
> 
> Legend: a word of warning - remove all breakables from your vicinity before watching the 'wedding' episodes.  You might want to gag yourself as well, lest your language tick off the wife.
> 
> Then again, they might have showed one already...


I think they've toned down the show in terms of nudity this season—I'm assuming one of the gag-worthy wedding episodes is from season 2, and you're saying the nude scene is gag-worthy, not the gore (season 1 wedding)?

Anyway, I watch the show with my wife, so any time they show nudity whether male or female there is commentary. I'll spare you specifics, and just say the laughs I get from my wife more than make up for the visuals.


----------



## ThinkerX

> I think they've toned down the show in terms of nudity this season—I'm assuming one of the gag-worthy wedding episodes is from season 2, and you're saying the nude scene is gag-worthy, not the gore (season 1 wedding)?
> 
> Anyway, I watch the show with my wife, so any time they show nudity whether male or female there is commentary. I'll spare you specifics, and just say the laughs I get from my wife more than make up for the visuals.



LS...My earlier advice stands.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Well, last night's episode makes me think I interpreted the nature of your warning correctly. I consider myself warned.

While the topic of nudity has come up (I think not by me, but I may be wrong), Brienne was cute. "Get in another tub!"


----------



## ThinkerX

LS...you poor guy. 

Re-read my original warning and ponder a bit.


----------



## Nihal

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Well, last night's episode makes me think I interpreted the nature of your warning correctly. I consider myself warned.
> 
> While the topic of nudity has come up (I think not by me, but I may be wrong), Brienne was cute. "Get in another tub!"



It's spoiler-related. We cannot explain the nature of his warning without disclosing some things. ;x


----------



## Ankari

Basically, from this point on, make sure you have baby-adult-proofed your TV room.  No food, drinks, remote controls, cups, decorations on the corner tables, corner tables, coffee tables, two-handed swords hanging on the wall, shurikens, babies, wives, and friends.

Also, wear a helmet and put on oversized boxing gloves.

I think I've covered all possibilities.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hmm… how bad is this. My wife will slap me for introducing her to the show bad, or…?

Yeah. I know. Gotta wait.


----------



## ThinkerX

> My wife will slap me for introducing her to the show bad, or…?



Hold her tight.


----------



## MongrelChuck

You will question yourself, and all that you believe in.  You will want to drink, heavily, or possibly scream at the television.  You will watch everything you know be torn asunder.

And you will go on.  Because you must go on.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Now I'm hoping this horrifying wedding happens tonight. No matter how much it sounds like it's the last thing I'll want to see, there's no avoiding this fate.

I'll make sure there aren't any needles I can jab my eyes with. Hot tea splashed in face? Yeah… I always have hot tea, though it eventually cools. Just in case, I'll pick a flavor I like too much so I don't waste the tea. Maybe break out the peach blossom if anyone is certain it's tonight. Feel free to post a warning between 10 & 11 EST if you're online after the 9 PM showing. I always watch the 11 PM showing because that's the time the kids don't wake up—at least not the ones old enough to walk downstairs and witness a sex scene/violence/both.


----------



## ThinkerX

LS...no spoilers, but its the June 2nd episode (and maybe the one after that).  

This from a spoiler free wiki site.

Also, it is 'weddings', plural, not 'wedding', singular.  They might hold the one off till next season, which is a bit of a shame...but it might take that long for your blood pressure to return to normal anyhow...

I also think I can say this much without giving anything away:

After the weddings, things get seriously weird.


----------



## SeverinR

I looked at sites claiming to show episodes of GOT but I think all are scams.
I don't know how to do the spoiler thing, but I mention season 2 wedding below, most have probably seen it.

Maybe I will force myself to read it, rather then wait?

Season 2 wedding (Stark) was pretty bland, but they are from the rational family and more along the line of an elopement.


----------



## ThinkerX

> I looked at sites claiming to show episodes of GOT but I think all are scams.
> I don't know how to do the spoiler thing, but I mention season 2 wedding below, most have probably seen it.
> 
> Maybe I will force myself to read it, rather then wait?
> 
> Season 2 wedding (Stark) was pretty bland, but they are from the rational family and more along the line of an elopement.



Another TV fan who has not read the books...

Heed the warning.


----------



## SeverinR

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Well, last night's episode makes me think I interpreted the nature of your warning correctly. I consider myself warned.
> 
> While the topic of nudity has come up (I think not by me, but I may be wrong), Brienne was cute. "Get in another tub!"



Here is that scene, 
Disclaimer: do not click on the scene if underage, or if nudity offends, but if offended I doubt you would be watching or talking of Game of Thrones. 
Brienne looks very nice for a warrior woman, a bit under-developed muscles to be a long time study of heavy metal martial arts.
Game of Thrones 3x05 - Jaime Lannister and Brienne Bath scene - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

Found another scene,
Trial by fire? Hound aflame?, even the short scene dropped my jaw several times.
Arya tries to kill the hound, and the hounds slayed comes back?

Game of Thrones 3x05 - The Hound's Trial By Combat: Sandor Clegane vs. Beric Dondarrion - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

Ah, I see now I need to search you tube for tidbits, If I can't see them complete I can follow them by postings.

"Half the countries starving and look at this one."
"Maybe he's the reason half the countries starving?"


"No, my lord, *Anyone* can be killed." Arya to Tywin Lanister


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

First wedding done... nothing disturbing came of it (yet?), but the boy king was more punchable than ever. Scary predictions will haunt me for the next two weeks. And, wow, what a miserable wedding ceremony! Even the Monty Python Holy Grail wedding ("Let's not bicker and argue about who killed who." *rolls eyes*) was more cheerful than that.


----------



## ThinkerX

> First wedding done... nothing disturbing came of it (yet?), but the boy king was more punchable than ever. Scary predictions will haunt me for the next two weeks. And, wow, what a miserable wedding ceremony!



You poor guy, you...


----------



## ThinkerX

LS...Watch and think:

Game Of Thrones Season 3: Three-Eyed Raven Tease - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

The Rains of Castamere -The National - YouTube

"Dark and full of spoilers" the first person said.
History might repeat itself, but the song is of history.
What was, will be again.

"Yes now the rains weep o'er his hall,
And not a soul to hear."
 Lyrics from <a href="http://www.elyrics.net">eLyrics.net</a>
It's a Lanister song and a Lanister's long to weep.

The Rains of Castamere: Game of Thrones (Harp Twins) Camille and Kennerly - YouTube
The harp and the twins don't make it anywhere near as ominous and foreboding.

Would love to attend an SCA event and have a group of men sing it while drinking. (I know its not period.)

If the men sing that, then the women should sing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6AQreUUyVE
Sansa's hymn


----------



## SeverinR

Found this one,
Has both versions of Rains of Castamere, plus an added feature at the end.
"And so it shakes, and so it shakes the ass of Castamere." (see at 5;45 if you want to pass what you already know, Give a hand to the Hand of the king.

rain of castamere - Bing Videos


----------



## SeverinR

Was listening to Sansa's Hymn when I noticed season 3 episode 8 clip on youtube, turns out S3 E8 is almost entirely posted scene by scene.
Game Of Thrones 3x08 Tyrion Lannister & Sansa Stark's wedding - YouTube
I think this is in the middle of the episode, so adjust as needed.


----------



## ThinkerX

Oh...thats why...I'd almost forgotten THAT wedding.

It looks like season three really is only half of book three.

Poor LS...

I do wonder how they're going to manage the tv versions of books 4 & 5, though, as those run parallel, split by character.  Dany and Tyron don't really appear in book four, and Briene makes only a very short cameo in book five.  

GRRM needs to get book six done pronto.


----------



## SeverinR

ThinkerX said:


> Oh...thats why...I'd almost forgotten THAT wedding.
> 
> It looks like season three really is only half of book three.
> 
> Poor LS...
> 
> I do wonder how they're going to manage the tv versions of books 4 & 5, though, as those run parallel, split by character.  Dany and Tyron don't really appear in book four, and Briene makes only a very short cameo in book five.
> 
> GRRM needs to get book six done pronto.



If they read seperately, but "run parallel" then they simply connect the actions as best they can.   They can't pay/retain actors for a whole season and not use them. They take two seasons to complete two books, rather then cover one book per season.
Even adults do age and continue living, skipping a season could cause a problem in the aging process.
Aging is the biggest problem for the kids, they mature even in the off season. I don't think its been a problem yet, but let a year slip by without the kids being shown, and they will look alot different when they return, and I'm assuming the time is unchanged if the books run parrallel. Don't know if the kids are focused on more in one book, as opposed to the other.


----------



## ThinkerX

> If they read seperately, but "run parallel" then they simply connect the actions as best they can. They can't pay/retain actors for a whole season and not use them. They take two seasons to complete two books, rather then cover one book per season.
> Even adults do age and continue living, skipping a season could cause a problem in the aging process.
> Aging is the biggest problem for the kids, they mature even in the off season. I don't think its been a problem yet, but let a year slip by without the kids being shown, and they will look alot different when they return, and I'm assuming the time is unchanged if the books run parrallel. Don't know if the kids are focused on more in one book, as opposed to the other.



Well...the end of book III sets up a great cliffhanger.  So if season IV is the second half of book III, then I don't foresee any serious problems there.  They might be able to move some book IV stuff into season IV, but...

...the rest is going to be tricky.  There are some entire plot arcs which I believe could be dropped from books IV and V without really critically screwing things up...but that still leaves more than can be squeezed into a single season.  

GRRM hit a major roadblock after book III.  His original plan called for a 'five year gap' between the end of book III and the start of book IV.  The situation in Dorne, combined with a couple of active POV characters made that unworkable.  He spent a long time going back and forth on the merits of a seven chapter prologue ( ::watches half the board have a stroke:: ) but abandoned that as well, again because of the situation in Dorne.  Eventually, the 'five year gap' went from a plot device to a publication schedule.  He just picked up the various POV's days or weeks after the end of book III and took it from there.

However, now that books IV and V are out, I don't really see the fuss over the Dorne issue.  The sequence that had him so flumoxed could probably be reduced to a single television episode with a few short references elsewhere.  Another similiar sequence for a popular (?) character in the riverlands could also be mostly deleted, though it does have a cliffhanger end to it.  (Most of the events leading to said cliffhanger could be done away with).


----------



## SeverinR

5 yr jump would change alot.
The youth could have a problem with age, the teens could pass as being older, but the younger would be tough to play suddenly 5 yrs older.
I haven't read the books, but the winds of war would change drastically over 5yrs.
Did "winter" arrive at that point so the known(now) war activites  drop off?

I didn't realize the real ages of the Stark girls, Arya is 16, Sansa is 17.  In GOT Arya is 13 and Sansa is 15, I think thats what she said at her wedding. 5 yrs would put the characters 18 and 20, not far from their real ages.

I'd think the gap would be hard to follow and I think I would be one to stroke over a 7 chapter prologue.

Cliffhanger:
Could they fill the season so the cliffhanger ends the season of book III? I bet they could.
Wait...end of book 3 has a great cliffhanger, but he wanted to jump 5 yrs before picking up the cliffhanger?


----------



## ThinkerX

> Cliffhanger:
> Could they fill the season so the cliffhanger ends the season of book III? I bet they could.
> Wait...end of book 3 has a great cliffhanger, but he wanted to jump 5 yrs before picking up the cliffhanger?



Originally, book IV was supposed to start five years after the events in book III.

He decided that idea wouldn't work - because of the situation in Dorne, and a few other issues.

His first solution was to have a seven chapter 'prologue' set in the five year span.  He decided that wouldn't work.

So he just picked up from there.  

Given that a lot of stuff can be cut, and that there are some cliffhangers in books IV and V, I suppose they could be merged without loosing too overly much.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

ThinkerX said:


> Poor LS...


Oh… that wedding.



Spoiler: people who've seen it or read it even though I'm not giving anything away here



My wife called it before it was foreshadowed (baby name + music), though she wasn't expecting it that soon. I figured out what the song was, but even then, I had that naive hope like in Season 1's episode 9.

Those episode 9s! Season 4, you won't surprise me in Episode 9. No Episode 9 can ever surprise me unless it has a happy ending.


----------



## ThinkerX

And just how is LS's bloodpressure doing?


----------



## SeverinR

What episode was this?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Spoiler tags may be in order here. Severin, don't open it! I'm not being vague and I don't want to ruin the episode for you. Feel free to chime in once you've seen the episode (with tags, please)...



Spoiler: those who haven't seen episode 9 or read Storm of Swords



First of all, thanks to those who read the book for keeping the warning too vague for me to guess.

My wife did see one thing coming.

Wait a minute... Severin, did you get curious and open the spoiler tag? Better safe than sorry, but don't open THIS one:


Spoiler: real this time!



My wife predicted that the Stark baby would never be born. She thought the royal couple was too happy and too perfect. In hindsight, King Rob made obvious mistakes and Jon Snow always seemed to be the real hero-in-the-making among the Stark men. Guess it's just him now, assuming he won't be Episode Nined like his father and half brother.

The interesting part was the foreshadowing. The baby name: Eddard. Why not call him Dead Meat? But I was still in denial even with my wife's words fresh in my mind. Then the door closed, and the guy LOOKED LIKE an assassin. I was thinking that! But, no... I still didn't expect it. The band played the Lannister song. Where have I heard that before? Oh, I remember now. Denial sure is powerful.

Next thing I know, a beautiful, pregnant woman is getting rapidly stabbed in the womb and my wife is clinging to me. I'd say my expression mirrored that of the characters, and same for my wife. No one wept onscreen or off. Just that look of defeat. I think Rob was thinking what I was thinking when he said, "Mother..." There was no point in slitting that young woman's throat, and even if that act saved Rob, if I were in his position, I'd prefer to be finished off.

All I can say is that tragedy done well is awesome. I'm also glad the tragic stuff happens in Episode 9, so there's still hope that someone more deserving will suffer in Episode 10. Still, I'm guessing the old bastard won't be among the body count. I'm rooting for Brienne, Snow and Dany. One of them's gotta do something wonderful. Or the imp.

That's the hope, at least.


----------



## SeverinR

I saw the red wedding on youtube.  (Search; game of thrones, red wedding)
 I don't like weddings.

Like all other scenes, done excedingly well.

I knew the song meant something, not good.

I am getting parts of almost every episode (I think they get removed quickly, so I never can watch them again.)

Thanks for the spoilers warnings though. (I didn't click them until I saw it.)

Edited to prevent spoiler, since I don't remember how to do spoiler tags.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I had a feeling you'd be curious, so I'm glad you were able to catch the episode before it was removed.

The episode was good overall, and I appreciated the wedding scene. Very well done, and in hindsight, the view gets plenty of opportunities to see what's being set up. (I'm going from memory... I haven't tried viewing it a second time, but it's hard to forget.) Did you get a chance to see Jon Snow's scene or Dany's? A lot of great scenes in this episode. Probably the best of the season. I don't know if that opinion comes despite the tragic ending or partially because of it.


----------



## SeverinR

I was just thinking,(scary! I know.)
How much would you pay to see a season of Game of thrones on the big screen?
I could see paying concert tickets price for a season on the big screen. $30-40.  I might even pay normal ticket price($11-13) for 2-3 episodes.

I know people have big screen tvs, but I mean the full size theater screen, not the closet screen theaters, only the biggest and most expensive tv's can compare to these.

I think, there is no more one liners that my favorite characters can say, then they top it, again.

"Someday, I'm going to put a sword through your eye, and out the back of your skull."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

How much am I paying for HBO, which is only good for 10 hours out of three months?

I guess I'd pay THAT much... because I do!

(Note to self: cancel HBO until Season 4.)


And I watch on a big screen. Not theater big, but on a 62" screen that used to be my parents'. They bought it in 1993, or whatever year Donkey Kong Country came out for the SuperNES. I remember because my brother and I only played that game on it because it was the only game we had with no permanent on-screen displays. It's a huge box of a TV and IT WON'T DIE! I'll probably watch Season 4 on it.

A flatscreen would be nice, but if this old thing can last until the kids are older, that's fine too.


----------



## Ophiucha

Nothing to say that isn't a spoiler.



Spoiler: episode 9 yo



I have no great love for Robb; mostly, I was just mad that they killed his wife and mother. Like, I think it would have been interesting to have another Stark around (in the form of the baby), if she managed to escape. And the mother... I feel like the way they built her up this season, I was expecting her to live to see all of her kids die except Jon Snow. One by one, until she only had the motherless child - and then she'd have to choose to love him, you know? Some good poetic irony with the whole 'I prayed for him to die' monologue she gave, and frankly at this point I'm not banking on them all making it to the end. The youngest boy - Rickon? - he's basically expendable, Sansa (love her though I do) doesn't have a lot in her favour except for being the heir to Winterfell now. Arya and the crippled boy (Bron? Bram? can't remember) both have more story to go but if that comes to an end I think their lives might too, particularly if they get an age-up over a few seasons. So I'd have liked to see Catelyn live to see all of that and have to come to terms with her only living child being Jon Snow. Maybe she'd end up taking over Winterfell, since all legitimate heirs are dead, and use her authority to finally give him the name Stark. Could have been good. But whatever, she's dead, and maybe GRRM isn't quite cruel enough to kill off ALL the Starks. _Maybe_. We'll see.

Dany's doing good, and she's got herself an attractive fellow. Is she ready to move on past Drogo? Guess we'll see...

Arya, poor dear, came all this way and her family is getting killed again. I really hope she just murders burn face dude in the last episode of this season. We need a high point to end on, and murdering that guy would be good enough for me. Incidentally, I have my problems with the show, but I really like how the dramatic stuff - Ned's Death, the Red Wedding, etc. - all happen in episode 9 so that they can spend episode 10 dealing with the immediate repercussions and ending on the cliffhanger/singular magical event of the season. Many other shows would end on the big murder paloozas, but this show gives us one last hour to deal with it before wrapping up for the year, which I appreciate.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ophiucha said:


> Nothing to say that isn't a spoiler.


Same here!



Spoiler: whoever ain't seen it or read it yet



I can see getting mad about the wife and baby. I might've been more bothered by that if my wife were pregnant at the moment. Generally speaking, I can't stand the sight of this level of cruelty, but it was meant to be tragic and I actually felt the scene was done with respect, considering the context. In a kingdom where children are fair game, this is one of many horrible acts.

The Hound... I kind of like him as a "lesser evil." Him and Jaimie are both guilty of the unforgivable, and yet I find myself rooting for them because they somewhat made amends. The Hound is being good to the Stark girls, and Jamie saved Brienne twice. Both are guilty of harming/killing children, so a death wouldn't be all that tragic. I'd hate to see Brienne or the Stark girls or children go.

The warg thing is cool. I was a bit disappointed Jon rode off without his "crow wife," as his opponent called her. But I guess he'll be reunited with his brother soon.

Hopefully, we find out in Episode 10. Or is that one of the cliffhangers?


----------



## ThinkerX

Ahh...you poor people...

There is another wedding coming...probably towards the middle of season four. The 'red wedding' was but the first.

You are all grieviously underestimating the remaining Starks.  They have...unusual things to learn...which will make them extremely dangerous.  You should get an idea of this in the last half of season four.

Extreme things happen with the Lannisters as well.   Your views of a couple of them should change fairly dramatically. I really can't say more than that.


----------



## SeverinR

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I had a feeling you'd be curious, so I'm glad you were able to catch the episode before it was removed.
> 
> The episode was good overall, and I appreciated the wedding scene. Very well done, and in hindsight, the view gets plenty of opportunities to see what's being set up. (I'm going from memory... I haven't tried viewing it a second time, but it's hard to forget.) Did you get a chance to see Jon Snow's scene or Dany's? A lot of great scenes in this episode. Probably the best of the season. I don't know if that opinion comes despite the tragic ending or partially because of it.


Red wedding only. Will have to look for the other parts of Episode 9.


----------



## SeverinR

ThinkerX said:


> Ahh...you poor people...
> 
> There is another wedding coming...probably towards the middle of season four. The 'red wedding' was but the first.
> 
> You are all grieviously underestimating the remaining Starks.  They have...unusual things to learn...which will make them extremely dangerous.  You should get an idea of this in the last half of season four.
> 
> Extreme things happen with the Lannisters as well.   Your views of a couple of them should change fairly dramatically. I really can't say more than that.



There is hints in the show, and from what you say here, that I might figure out the Starks unusual things, but if I can't watch it now, I won't expound on my thoughts.

Its been long running that very few characters in GOT are 100% bad. The king slayer and the Hound are two.



Spoiler



SSSSSSS


----------



## SeverinR

Spoiler: Red wedding



I really need to see the whole episode to understand how they got into the massacre setup.  Arya is of no use to the Hound, but I don't think he will abandon her.   
Am I a terrible person, I hated seeing the wolf get killed more then the people. The people are playing the game of thrones, the wolf wasn't. In the Game of Thrones, you either win or die.

Hound: the deleted scene made Hound look more evil then he has in the actual scenes.  Maybe thats why it was removed. 

LS: "Worg thing" since I only saw Red wedding, I don't know what this is. Will have to look for more episode 9 scenes.

Currently, The Starks: Winterfeld is destroyed, all legitamate adults are dead, the illigitamate adult is lost in the great white north (what's up, hoser),  The two youngest are with the giant and the wonderer trying to get to the now dead Rob Stark and Arya is with the hound outside the Crossing. Arya still has the coin, and the cripple stark has his special abilities.

I have not read the books, so this is purely speculation, I believe my two favorite females would make a wonderful team. Arya and Dany to take the Throne, Arya,the oldest true Stark, has never cared for ruling or being a lady, she just wants revenge. Dany wants revenge and to rule. A perfect match, Arya uses her name to reunite the Armies of the north to join the Dragon army.
Dany probably would have a big enough military without the North, but one less section to fight.
Former family enemies unite against the common enemy.  Also Dany could show Arya a woman can lead.


----------



## SeverinR

Youtube review episode 9:
I found the young Stark boys part
I found parts of Dany's part.
I found the Red wedding, and Arya's part of the episode.
But John Snow's part is not to be found.

Was there nothing about the Lannisters? or the followers of the Fire god? I think I saw a preview with Tyrion in the picture for Ep10.
So many "reaction" videos on Youtube from Epsiode 9, it is hard to find the scene posts.

From all the hype, I'd say this was a very popular episode.

For the one that said "cancel HBO until next year", When they have a free preview weekend on my network, 72hours(friday through sunday) I usually find one show other then GOT to watch.
SO that is why I haven't added HBO to my network.


----------



## ThinkerX

Much as I'd like to make a detailed commentary about the directions peoples thoughts are taking, I can't. At the time I was concerned I'd gone to far with the 'Rain of Castamere' hint prior to episode nine.

I can say that 'action begets reaction', something thats been true of the whole series.

Jaimie and his sweet sister had a secret.  To protect that secret, Jaimie threw Bran out of a window.   Caitlin Starks reaction was to have Tyrion arrested.  Tyrions father reacted to that by unleashing bandits.  Action begets reaction.

I said earlier that all of the remaining Starks have unusual things to learn.  You see a few early hints of some of those things now.  Jon is included in this 'program of education'.  Rickon might be the only one not participating...though I wonder about this.  I will say that the people doing the 'teaching' - some of whom you've seen, and some you have not - are among the most flat out dangerous characters in the story.  Not so much 'pass/fail' but 'live/die'.

The Lannisters...I'd really like to say more here, but I can't.  I will say, that if the next season is properly done, your views about some of the Lannisters will change dramatically. 

Ancient Oriental Curse: 'Be careful what you wish for, because you may get it.'


----------



## SeverinR

I had not thought of Jon Snow learning, but he is in the place to learn something special.

Interesting, I wrote about GOT on a forum, they have it so you can change color of print, so spoilers can be typed normally, then change the letter color to white and alert people of the spoiler and you simply highlight the print to read.

I was really suprised at how many people were so openly emotional about the Red wedding.  I admit I was a little emotional about it, but I wouldn't post the video of it on line.  I guess that just shows how much people love this show.



Spoiler: Game of Thrones



So now Arya has no where to go, So I believe the words "Valar Morghulis" may come into play.
Which when she considered it, I really liked the idea of her going for special training, but also knew she couldn't abandon her family, now she doesn't think she has any, but a sister lost in the royal interweaving of the realm.
Not sure if she knows Winterfell was destroyed and all in it (thought) killed.
.


----------



## SeverinR

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chit-chat/8693-spoilers-red-wedding-freak-out.html

I love the video on the thread in CHit-chat about the people reactions to Red wedding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOtiMZkyqu4

I love Maisie Williams' response to red Wedding.


----------



## SeverinR

Karliene: You Win or You Die - YouTube

You win or you die.
Great lyrics.

Reminded me only one person held a sword to the king and as far as we know only one slapped the king.  Both my favorite characters.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Non-spoiler question: Did Season 3 end in the middle of Storm of Swords, or near the end?


----------



## ThinkerX

> Non-spoiler question: Did Season 3 end in the middle of Storm of Swords, or near the end?



Near the middle...call it about the three fifths mark, which is why I've been wondering if Season IV might not include a few bits from the beginning of Book IV.

And yes...you have another wedding to look forward to...probably towards the middle of the season, rather than the end.

Hows the blood pressure doing?  Especially when thinking of Frey's?


----------



## Xela

ThinkerX said:


> Near the middle...call it about the three fifths mark, which is why I've been wondering if Season IV might not include a few bits from the beginning of Book IV.
> 
> And yes...you have another wedding to look forward to...probably towards the middle of the season, rather than the end.
> 
> Hows the blood pressure doing?  Especially when thinking of Frey's?


Ah man, you seem to do a lot of teasing so that they already know to expect something during certain episodes. \_o_/ If they don't mind, it's whatever, but it seems to me that it ruins the effect a bit.

SeverinR, have you heard of torrents? Failing that, I can link to a site that works similarly to YouTube that will have all the episodes usually starting a couple hours after they originally air. The only downside is pop-up ads as you start a video (but cease once it really begins). Of course, you can easily enable a pop-up blocker. Additionally, the videos usually take a bit longer to load immediately after they are uploaded. But give them several hours or just sleep instead of staying up and they're fine. Let me know if you'd like the link.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

ThinkerX said:


> Near the middle...call it about the three fifths mark, which is why I've been wondering if Season IV might not include a few bits from the beginning of Book IV.
> 
> And yes...you have another wedding to look forward to...probably towards the middle of the season, rather than the end.
> 
> Hows the blood pressure doing? Especially when thinking of Frey's?


Just in case, I'll use tags.



Spoiler: decorum



Bran seemed to have foreshadowed eventual retribution for Frey. I was expecting it to come soon.

Blood pressure's fine, honestly. There was that initial shock, but I actually liked the scene. I mean, it was awful, but as far as making the bad guys really look bad, it did the trick. Tyrion's reaction was well done. He was always the Lannister you want to root for. What's surprising is that his siblings are becoming more empathetic, even the sister with episode 10, since she's got the sense to see what a demon seed her first-born turned out to be.


----------



## SeverinR

It is amazing how fast the "Red wedding" disappeared, but 3 days have past and "Mhysa" is still available.

It was not the world altering episode as the last, but it was still good.



Spoiler: Mhysa



Prophesy-The betrayer of guests will eat his young for eternity, 
the innocent has drawn warrior blood for vengence, and see hers future in an uttered phrase.  (YES!)
the heir is cast out in  sea of dispair, 
Dragon mama is lifted up, 
the all powerful king is sent to bed without his supper, 
the Imp learns how much his father loved him, and ignores the family suggesting he do his wife a favor and rape her. 
The call is recieved that Winter is here. 
North of the wall cupids wildling arrows cut deep for the seperated lovers, woe be to all, if the brothers unite on the wall, bastard and cripple.

Favorite quotes:
"Monsters are dangerous, and just now Kings are dying like flies."
"Any man that must say I am the king is no true king.
"Everytime we deal with an enemy, we create two more."

Best picture: the formerly innocent, now bloody hands holding the coin of the future.

My viewing is fragmented, 
Does Arya know of the destruction of Winterfell (and believes her younger brothers dead)
Did John Snow hear of the Red wedding or the fall of Winterfell?



I have found alot of Season 3 on the web, but I will still look forward to buying it in the Spring and watching it as it aired.


----------



## ThinkerX

SeverinR -

With regards to the questions at the end of your spoiler quote:

The answers to both is 'yes, but not right away'.

The answers to the second question becomes a significant plot issue later on.


----------



## SeverinR

I meant at the point of season 3 episode 10.
Arya has been bouncing all over since she fled Kingslanding.
Snow has been lost up north since before Rob even wed.



Spoiler: Snow



I think I missed something, last I knew Snow and his wildling girlfriend were in the hotsprings getting one with nature, and then the next thing Snow is saying he had to leave and getting the pain of a wildling scorned delivered via carefully placed arrow tips.
If Arya believes all her brothers dead, she has nothing to keep her from pusuiting the assasin's training. If she thinks they are still alive, then she might chase after them.



I saw a few people complain ep10 was a disappointment.  It was not as earth shattering as 9, but it did put many a pot on to simmer over the months until season 4 begins.

I don't think it would have been good to let peoples last memories to be Red Wedding.  I think they needed to show there are alot of other questions to be answered, that alot of other "favorite" characters that still live, and favorite villians to be put in their place.
Leave it with Rains of Castemere, and people will think:
"They killed them all off, what more is there?"

I wonder in the end, how will my top three characters survive in the Game of Thrones?
Dragon mama, Arya, and Tyrion.  They can all three survive and succeed together.
Although, Arya probably won't be in the Queens court.
Wouldn't it be funny, Queen-Dragon mama, Hand of the Queen-Arya, Queens Captain-Tyrion.
I bet, Tyrion would be a better politician then Captain of the guard.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Brienne's one of my favorites. I wonder if she'll stick with Jamie now. I don't recall seeing her in Episode 10, but I imagine she was still with him.

Yeah, episode 10 wasn't as memorable, but I would have hated the Red Wedding as a finale. I loved it as an Episode 9. Like the first season, that's a good place for the horrible shocker. While I don't like that the season ends mid-book, I don't resent it either. It's a long story, so there's no reason to complain that they split the book in order to film more story.

I can always buy Storm of Swords. In fact, I almost did, but didn't because the season was about to end. Now that I know it ends mid-book, I think Storm of Swords is summer reading for me. I'm debating whether to start there or Game of Thrones, but since I know too much, I think I'll start with Storm of Swords, and if reading the televised bits does it for me, then I go back for the first two.

I doubt name-changes will confuse me, since I did such a bad job keeping track of names. My wife had a name for Theon Greyjoy... which no longer applies to him. (PM me if you want to confirm whether your guess is almost right or exactly right.)


----------



## ThinkerX

SeverinR - 

Jon Snow has been 'in training' since the first season.  Best way to think of *everything* he's been through.

As to Ayra...your reasoning is good.


----------



## SeverinR

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Brienne's one of my favorites. I wonder if she'll stick with Jamie now. I don't recall seeing her in Episode 10, but I imagine she was still with him.
> 
> Yeah, episode 10 wasn't as memorable, but I would have hated the Red Wedding as a finale. I loved it as an Episode 9. Like the first season, that's a good place for the horrible shocker. While I don't like that the season ends mid-book, I don't resent it either. It's a long story, so there's no reason to complain that they split the book in order to film more story.
> 
> I can always buy Storm of Swords. In fact, I almost did, but didn't because the season was about to end. Now that I know it ends mid-book, I think Storm of Swords is summer reading for me. I'm debating whether to start there or Game of Thrones, but since I know too much, I think I'll start with Storm of Swords, and if reading the televised bits does it for me, then I go back for the first two.
> 
> I doubt name-changes will confuse me, since I did such a bad job keeping track of names. My wife had a name for Theon Greyjoy... which no longer applies to him. (PM me if you want to confirm whether your guess is almost right or exactly right.)



Brienne just arrives in ep 10, so she doesn't know about the red wedding at the end of season...yet.  



Spoiler: Brienne's quest



Briennes quest was to take Jamie to Kingslanding to trade for Sansa and Arya.  Sansa does not want to leave, last time it was offered, and with Red wedding, she has no where to go. Of course, Arya is not there, so her quest is complete, and she also is without direction.  Maybe shift the loyalty to Sansa? Go in search of the lost Arya?


----------



## SeverinR

Free HBO weekend...
Game of Thrones, episode 10 all day.
The one episode I saw completely.


----------



## SeverinR

Comic Con-2014
Arya will be there. Autographs-$30 
While she has won many awards, I have doubts she will ever see
a nominee on the Kids choice awards, because I doubt alot of kids watch GOT.
Maybe with her new movie?

Only one thing would make it even better,
Arya and the Tyrion together at Comic con.

I wonder if she would sign a Stark banner shield if I made one?  Would probably make the shield 5 times more valuble.(of course it would add $50-65 to the cost)
I wonder what a shield signed by all the Stark stars would be worth?  (Sign character name and real name)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bought _Storm of Swords_ today. USA to Hong Kong is a long flight, and for the two weeks I'm there, I want to take a vacation from my own creative projects. I'll read when I can. My daughters are 5, 3 and the baby's turning 10 months, so maybe it's more like 'if I can.'

In any case, I'm not waiting for season 4 to see how the rest of this story goes. I'm too into it!


----------



## ThinkerX

Good for you LS!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I mean to save it for the plane ride, but the first Jamie POV already made me appreciate Brienne even more than I already did! She rocks!

(Pun not intended, but I'm leaving it.)


----------



## ThinkerX

You are NOT taking an entertaining book to read on a long boring plane ride?  What gives?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nothing gives. It is for the plane ride (this Saturday), but I had to crack it open today. I was by the pool. It was sunny. Perfect day for a post-swimming read! And I really wanted to see an awesome Brienne scene. It happened that she's there right after the prologue—and she is awesome! So I stopped myself from reading further, having achieved my goal within thirty-something pages. With 4th of July tomorrow and last-minute packing on Friday, I can hold out until I'm airborne.


----------



## ThinkerX

Remember, you'll need to pick up 'Feast for Crows' and 'Dance of Dragons' when you get back.  Also, at least theoretically, 'Winds of Winter' should be available within a year.


----------



## SeverinR

SeverinR said:


> Comic Con-2014
> Arya will be there. Autographs-$30
> While she has won many awards, I have doubts she will ever see
> a nominee on the Kids choice awards, because I doubt alot of kids watch GOT.
> Maybe with her new movie?
> 
> Only one thing would make it even better,
> Arya and the Tyrion together at Comic con.
> 
> I wonder if she would sign a Stark banner shield if I made one?  Would probably make the shield 5 times more valuble.(of course it would add $50-65 to the cost)
> I wonder what a shield signed by all the Stark stars would be worth?  (Sign character name and real name)



I did forget to mention, its in Indianapolis just 2 hours from my home.


----------



## Xela

ThinkerX said:


> Remember, you'll need to pick up 'Feast for Crows' and 'Dance of Dragons' when you get back.  Also, at least theoretically, 'Winds of Winter' should be available within a year.


It likely won't be within a year, alas.


----------



## SeverinR

San Diego Comic con - JUly 19 if you can attend.
Samwell, Daenerys, Tyrion, Catelyn (Moma Stark), John Snow, Ygritte, and Robb, King of the North,
and someone named George Raymond Richard Martin. (G.R.R.Martin)
Will be in attendance and signing autographs.

Announced on Facebook, I don't see it on the website:
Comic-Con Front Page | Comic-Con International: San Diego

If I could go to both, I would have three starks to sign...if I had my shield done.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Now that I read _Storm of Swords,_ a few things I wanna get off my chest:

1. The Red Wedding - Why make it more tragic on the show than in the book?

2. Spoiler needed for this one:



Spoiler: decorum



Why bring Jamie back at the end of S3? Will he attend Joff's wedding? Seems like a careless move on HBO's part!



3. Brienne and Arya are way more awesome in the book, and they were already awesome in the show.

4. Despite the above being obvious 'the book is better' type comments, no biggie. Of course the book is better. I look forward to season 4! It'll be fun to go from watching-without-having-read to read-then-watched.

5. Severin, get the books and join in on that fun!


----------



## ThinkerX

LS-

Regarding the spoiler, that *might* have to do with 'removing a plot complication'.

That said...looking forward to the next wedding?  I sometimes wonder if there is a kid or ten in your school whom you think fits the 'groom' to a 't'.

Going to pick up books four and five?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I think it causes a plot complication, but I'm sure they'll work it out in S4.

Wedding, wonder, books 4 & 5: yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## SeverinR

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Now that I read _Storm of Swords,_ a few things I wanna get off my chest:
> 
> 1. The Red Wedding - Why make it more tragic on the show than in the book?
> 
> 2. Spoiler needed for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: decorum
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring Jamie back at the end of S3? Will he attend Joff's wedding? Seems like a careless move on HBO's part!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Brienne and Arya are way more awesome in the book, and they were already awesome in the show.
> 
> 4. Despite the above being obvious 'the book is better' type comments, no biggie. Of course the book is better. I look forward to season 4! It'll be fun to go from watching-without-having-read to read-then-watched.
> 
> 5. Severin, get the books and join in on that fun!



Bought 1 and 2 Ereader(eyes aren't good enough to read hardcover)
I am just before getting to the wall book 1, explanations are much better as to why things are. Would be hard to tell the viewer all the book shows the reader.

Arya and Briene are better in the book? (So far Arya isn't much different then in the show, I think I liked Arya's arrow shot on the show better then the books showing of Arya's personalty.)
Tyrion doesn't seem much different yet either, they do more to show why he acts as he does then the show though, and probably shows more inner turmoil then the show can.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I think they're better in the sense that they've done more. Some scenes had to be cut, so we haven't seen all of their awesomeness on the show. As far as personalties go, I think the show nailed it with Brienne, Arya, Tyrion, and all the other major characters. In _Storm of Swords,_ some scenes on the show don't happen in the book. Since GRRM is a consultant on the show, it's possible that some of the scenes (Theon's) were scenes he thought of that didn't make it into the book. There is mention (and evidence) of his flaying by Ryse Bolton, but no Theon POV. (Or is that from book #4, making seasons 3 & 4 a mix of books 3 & 4?)


----------



## ThinkerX

> Since GRRM is a consultant on the show, it's possible that some of the scenes (Theon's) were scenes he thought of that didn't make it into the book. There is mention (and evidence) of his flaying by Ryse Bolton, but no Theon POV. (Or is that from book #4, making seasons 3 & 4 a mix of books 3 & 4?)



Theon doesn't directly appear again until Book 5.  But...80% of book five runs in parallel with book four, and given the way the movie thing works, he's likely to be there.


----------



## SeverinR

lets try this:


Spoiler: missing



Like Jaime, he will have left of piece of himself along his perilous trails. No one can claim he will go off half cocked.
rimshot


----------



## SeverinR

Its always summer under the sea:
Game of thronesThe shadows come to dance, the shadows come to stay - Bing Videos

Game of thrones music from season 3
Game of Thrones Season 3: Full Official Soundtrack - YouTube

I did not see the episode with Shireen Beratheon but how could you take such a beautiful face and apply the burn makeup to her.
The hound who cares, but kind of hits home with her, how bad a time they lived in.


----------



## SeverinR

Deleted scenes:
Game of Thrones Season 3 Blu-Ray- Deleted Scene - YouTube

Sometimes I wonder why they delete great scenes such as this.
It also shows the father has some respect for the imp sons actions.


----------



## SeverinR

Winter is coming, I plan on having my shield ready.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nice!^ Looks like you've got your work cut out for you, especially the details around the snout. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## SeverinR

I painted the lower part of the shield, its the wrong shade, no problem, its lighter then it should be. Darker would be a problem.
Can't find a full size picture of the colored shield, I only find a thumb nail.


----------



## SeverinR

Halfman's song:
HALFMAN'S SONG - Original song inspired by Game Of Thrones - YouTube

Very good song for Tyrion.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

He deserves a theme song. (Especially after reading _Storm of Swords.)_


----------



## SeverinR

"acewolfx1 2 days ago 

This should make it into season 4 of Game of Thrones, during a special scene "

Someone posted this on FAcebook. Might this be what you're hinting at?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

There's a lot of great stuff in book 3 that will show up in season 4! I need to read book 4 as well, so I can be the guy who read before watching this time around.


----------



## SeverinR

I missed so much.
This one video highlights so much.

-----the video is a spoiler-----
Arya Stark - Burdens Of Our Sins - YouTube



Spoiler: ARYA FACELESS



Arya's God is death. I knew after the fencer told her about death, but I never knew she accepted death as her god.  I and the Preistess see her as serving him well.
The red Preistess sees a darkness in Arya, eyes many eyes that she will close forever.
Arya says the Faceless call with blood on her hands.
What is Arya's body count(killed by her hand): 2, the boy that threatened her, and the man that laughed at her mothers death.



I am still reading book 1, so no where near caught up with the series.


----------



## SeverinR

I thought I saw complete episodes before they were removed on Youtube for season 3.
But I never knew about Jojen and his sister. I think I saw him once in a short dream sequence.
No spoiler here, because its just a name.

Someone compiled all the scenes with him, watched it yesterday.

reinforces that I will still be amazed at all the shows in the proper order together when they release them next year.




Remember those we lost:
9-11-01 & 9-11-12


----------



## SeverinR

Here is the youtube video of Jojen Reed in Season 3.
--Spoiler as you will it is a video of the show.--
GoT S03 All Jojen Reed scenes - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

Peter Dinklage meets the muppets.
"When the kids aren’t around, it’s like being in a muppet brothel.

I had a muppet humping my leg. It was fantastic."

Peter Dinklage - Muppet Wiki


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I stumbled onto some great fan art on DA!







by Ania Mitura


----------



## SeverinR

Nice work on that pic.

WATCH: Game of Thrones' Peter Dinklage on Sesame Street | HEAVY

Peter on the woes of "Simon Says."


----------

